# How close is too close????



## txsteele (Nov 19, 2014)

Last year I lost my hives to Hive Beetles (probably because they were partially under a tree). I got two new 10 frame hives yesterday afternoon and the only new place I could put them that they won't be under the tress, forces the hives to be about 6-8 inches apart.

Comments or concerns???
Will they try to rob each other being that close??


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You could be fine I have seen them that close before. I have seen them butted up back to back also with the entrances on each side.

I really prefur mine a hive outer cover apart. Makes inspecting them simplier.

Have you thought about trimming the trees?

 Al


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

Most commercial beeks have 4 hives per pallet, 2 facing each way.The 2 are only a couple inches apart. It works well for a few million hives in commercial operations.It should work OK for you.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

I think the hive beetle population is an indicator of the overall health of the colony. 

I lost one colony late-season last year. It struggled all summer, went queenless for too long, and never did fully recover. I could have fertilized my lawn with all the SHBs I killed out of it. 

The next hive over (8-10" away), and the one next to that were both strong all season, had few SHBs, and have started up this spring with a fury.


----------



## SmokeEater2 (Jan 11, 2010)

I feel your pain when it comes to hive beetles, I fight the wretched things constantly. I keep those little plastic beetle traps in my hives and it's unbelievable how many of them that get trapped and die in them.

One of my favorite hobbies is pressure testing hive beetles with my hive tool every time I find one. :viking:

AS far as hive spacing I have 9 in a row that are about a foot apart. They have been there for a couple of years with no problem.

It has come in handy a couple of times if I needed to boost a weaker hive. It is pretty simple to switch places with a booming hive and get the field bees to carry groceries and bee power into the weaker one helping them get established.


----------



## GLOCK (Nov 22, 2012)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Glock I LOVE the bright colors! How often do you have to paint them? My painted hives tend to peel in a year or two!


----------

